# Sydney again named ‘world’s best city’



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

That is because readers of Travel Leisure are common middle class travelers without any real sense of adventure. This is like saying the best food in America is a hamburger. Good for Sydney I really would like to go sometime but please don't be fooled by travel magazines. I hear Redfern is really fascinating.

Personally, I would rather go to Europe since it is only 6 hours by plane and much older. Croatia is calling.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I still don't understand what the draw to Cape Town is...other than that Table Rock and the beaches. Also why is it falling on the list?


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Seems odd. I NEVER would have thought Sydney. I would have thought NYC, Paris, Rome, Athens, SanFran, Madrid, Barcelons, Amsterdam way before Sydney. 
Probably Americans. American think it is exotic because its far away and they speak english. 
I'd rather go to Melbourne. 
I heard Sydney is like Vancouver. Beautiful setting and great outdoorsy place but the city itself has a lot to be desired unlike SanFrancisco which has both.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I though PARIS would win these type of surveys/contests/whatever!


----------



## Melb99 (Dec 3, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> ranny fash: I said: nothing against Sydney and I meant it like that. Maybe I am too narrow-minded but I always look at a city like architecture, historical monuments, parks, museums, nightlife, shopping, setting, multicultural aspects and cuisine. Okay maybe I am totally wrong, but I still have the impression that Paris, London or New York can offer me more than Sydney. I have Aussie friends and neighbours from the Sydney region and even they have to confess that the city is not THAT great even comparing to smaller European towns like ours and somehow overrated.
> 
> I wouldn't go that far - I still think it has one of the worlds nicest settings, the center is unique and it has a very high life quality. BUT it doesn't make it best place in the world!


Have you ever been to sydney?
If a city were to be the 'best city' anyways it certainly wouldn't be in europe.


----------



## skytalk (Dec 16, 2002)

London paris barcelona may have better historical architecture, but it seems as though this travel mag readers had more fun in sydney, bangkok, rome, ny etc.


----------



## Beacon (Mar 14, 2005)

In comparison to European cities, Sydney only really lacks amazing history, which is a big thing admittedly. I'm sure if you're looking for European shopping, Paris and London are better too. But cuisine, scenery, climate and adventure, Sydney would rank up amongst the best. You can get amazing food in Sydney, sitting at a table on one of the world's most beautiful harbours, and pay half as much as you would pay in London.

Sydney's a great place. I recommend a visit to any sceptical Europeans, just so you can see how well the 'New World' lives.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

philadweller said:


> That is because readers of Travel Leisure are common middle class travelers without any real sense of adventure.


And yet Bangkok, Chiang Mai, and Istanbul are on that list? I'd say those are fairly adventurous places for the "common middle class traveler..." I mean, I see no Vegas, Orlando, or any other tourist trap destinations in that top 10. In fact, you have cities from _nearly_ every continent represented... not a bad top 10, I'd say...


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

Beacon said:


> Sydney's a great place. I recommend a visit to any sceptical Europeans, just so you can see how well the 'New World' lives.


Mate, you Aussies have one of the most beautiful countries in the world to call home... and you have some of the most livable cities on the planet. If some Europeans get their thongs in a twist because your cities are consistantly recognized as desirable places to be, then trust me, you don't want those same Europeans polluting your otherwise brilliant vibe.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

philadweller said:


> That is because readers of Travel Leisure are common middle class travelers without any real sense of adventure. This is like saying the best food in America is a hamburger. Good for Sydney I really would like to go sometime but please don't be fooled by travel magazines. I hear Redfern is really fascinating.


That's what I think. It's only one travel magazine out of many. Maybe a trip to Europe is usual for most Americans so they don't mention it. Maybe it's fashionable among some Americans right now to say "we've been to Sydney" because it's far away and not everybody can afford it. When somebody asks they tell the remotest and most fashionable place they've been to because everything else is like normal.

BTW, I think I should visit Sydney sometime...  

And BTW, where the heck is Oaxaca and why is it in the list? Never heard of it :sleepy:


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

ssiguy2 said:


> Probably Americans. American think it is exotic because its far away and they speak english.


Wow, you really have America's number buddy! ****, _I _ think Canada is exotic because off all the Tim Hortons you have up there, so my head absofuckingloutly SPINS when I go down-under... Pray _do _ fill this thread up with more insiteful comments on we, the unwashed Americans...


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

algonquin said:


> Sydney again named ‘world’s best city’


they've been given this title _before???_

oh god.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

I like Sydney but it's not the best in the world for me. Trying to reduce these judgements to criteria is doomed to failure in that everyone will attach different importance to different criteria.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

^ cant belive some forumer's hate for sydney, it is a reasonably big city,in a country and surrounding thats very unique to the world, surrounded by nature and animals only found there, why would americans rather go to europe? australia is not expensive for americans, with the exchnage rate australia is a bargain land for americans, sydney has world class facilities, a very similar welcoming culture for americans, yet still very different for that wow factor, australia is a more similar country than any country in europe is, even more than the uk. Sydney is big,vibrant, clean, super beautiful, cheap & confortable for americans, why would they not like it! Australian-Sydney people r often rated as very friendly people too. For those of you who think Sydney is far away from other places on the planet and therefore is crap, come and have a look for ur self. i as an australian would by far rather go into a country that im familiar with, that speaks the language i do, and the has an alike society as my own country, than a strange unfamiliar place, = i'll by a mile rather go to usa than france. No wonder they feel the same way back. viva la sydney!


----------



## Compaq (Mar 5, 2005)

Super sexy, best harbour in the world, clean, awsome weather, scenic, big, friendly.. what more could you want! Oh and yes sydney is quite rich in history too, belive it or not!


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Compaq said:


> ^ cant belive some forumer's hate for sydney, it is a reasonably big city,in a country and surrounding thats very unique to the world, surrounded by nature and animals only found there, why would americans rather go to europe? australia is not expensive for americans, with the exchnage rate australia is a bargain land for americans, sydney has world class facilities, a very similar welcoming culture for americans, yet still very different for that wow factor, australia is a more similar country than any country in europe is, even more than the uk. Sydney is big,vibrant, clean, super beautiful, cheap & confortable for americans, why would they not like it! Australian-Sydney people r often rated as very friendly people too. For those of you who think Sydney is far away from other places on the planet and therefore is crap, come and have a look for ur self. i as an australian would by far rather go into a country that im familiar with, that speaks the language i do, and the has an alike society as my own country, than a strange unfamiliar place, = i'll by a mile rather go to usa than france. No wonder they feel the same way back. viva la sydney!



That's viva le Sydney...mate

Sydney is a great tourist destination if you're an insular, stupid suburbanite with absolutely no sense of adventure and the notion that Mexican food is exotic.


----------



## Tony P (Sep 11, 2002)

nikko said:


> That's viva le Sydney...mate
> 
> Sydney is a great tourist destination if you're an insular, stupid suburbanite with absolutely no sense of adventure and the notion that Mexican food is exotic.



You mean someone from Brisbane?


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

LOL
I used to have time for you Nikko. Shame, i was clearly incorrect in my perception of you.

That was a very stupid comment for you to make, i must say.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

^^ Tony P, YOU ROCK!
And I find it laughable how a) people get their knickers in a twist over Sydney "winning" and b) find a way to knock americans as a result of it. 
Yeesh, what a bunch of whingers y'all are


----------



## nOchAos (Nov 12, 2004)

Maybe you should all come and visit Sydney and find out for yourselves what it's like.

Its a great city with a great future, it consistently wins these awards in not just Travel and Leisure magazine but also Conde Nast Travel Magazine the worlds leading tourism and travel magazine (French) and others. 

My partner and I both work in the travel industry in different segments, the comments we continually get from travellers from all around the globe about Sydney are overwhelmingly positive, the worst we get is "it rained a lot", and it virtually never rains here or "it was cold" in the middle of winter and it doesnt really get cold here.

Ive travelled a lot and been to some of the worlds largest and ancient cities, not a single one, in my opinion beats Sydney, its not my home town either.


----------

